# GAS Milage



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey guys
are you getting crappy milage out of your SE-R 2002 ?
I just hit 1000. miles and just did an oil change to synthetic hoping to get better milage... I get better milage with my 2000 Maxima....let me hear what you guys that may have your SE-R longer....


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

I get about 18 in the city with synthetic and super unleaded. 
about 26 to 28 on the highway.
i have 5K on my ticker...

when i first got it it got about 14 to 16 in the city till about 3K or so then the milage got better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*Gas Milage*

Man !..that's not good at all it's suppose to do 23 city and 26 highway...why the heck does it eat up gas like that it's a light car, small with a big engine... what's the dilio. here??? anyone else gets better milage.? 





________________________________________

All the way Stock >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

supposed to is the operative word.

keep in mind that the milage posting on the window sticker is an average(in a perfect world, and a test driver who is afraid of the gas pedal). it mostly depends on driver style, gas quality, and reginal location. where i live its a lot of stop and go driving. on top of a hot and very humid climate. and lastly i have a heavy foot. so im used to getting about 18 now thats a long term average i did notice an increase about 2-3 miles per gallon when i put the K&n O.E.M. replacement filter in it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*Gas Milage*

How happy are you with your car.?!
I'm undecided one day I feel very uncomfortable the next I'm saying what the heck... so the jury is still out on this SE-R. Not sure if it will be a keeper yet? I'm looking for the good things to see if they outweight the bad... know what I mean....???


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

the gas milage imporves as the engine breaks in. 
SIDE NOTE: switching to synthetic before 5,000 miles is a bad idea.
I've never gotten less than 20 mpg and i drive through rush hour traffic every morning. I'm very happy with my gas milage, it high for a 2.5L motor. Keeping in mind that i shift at about 2,500 and try to cruise at 2,000 rpm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*Gas Milage*

Thanks for your comment please explain the reason why it was bad to change to Synthetic at the time that I did..???and the 20 miles sounds good....that's what I got on my 2000 maxima... thought I would get more out of my 2.5....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*Gas Milage*

Oh.. and should I go back to either a blend or just straight regular oil.....????


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

RE: _changing to syntetic._ If you ahve already made the change to synthetic don't drain it out and go back to regular oil, that syntetic is to damn expensive to do that. Once you've changed stay with it.

RE: _reason not to change_ Durring break in the engine needs to develop its seals, if you use syntetic which is a light weight and thin oil it takes longer and is harder for the engine to develop these seals. This is based 1/2 in fact and 1/2 in opinion. However i have loads of experiance with motors so i'd say its a well researched opinion.


*EDIT:* its stil possible to break in an engine without damage while using syntetic, just keep a very close eye on your oil level and drive friendly your fist 5,000+ miles.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

also quick update on gas milage (i've tracked it in a log book from day one):

lowest: 20.468 (4th tank of gas)
highest: 27.869 (all highway from houston to dallas)
average for weekly driving to work (30 miles round trip a day):23.512

hope that helps... oh thats in Houston with a box K&N filter and valvoline 5w-30 regular oil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

I agree it mainly depends on the driver, but also the engine must finish its break in period.

I have over 10K and I get around 20 MPG in the city and around 25+ on the highway. As for oil changes, I've met each one on time or beforehand.

I was surprised to, when I found out that this car eats a lot of gas, but the engine is 2.5L engine with dual overhead cams. That means there is going to be more air intake and exhaust, the increase in HP alone makes it consume more gas. I think, at least.

I still luv my car.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

What is your guys engine speed when going interstate speeds (70-80) in 6th gear?? I dont have a Spec V, I'm just curious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

i get 17 a gallon =[

20 when im not in a rush =]

AAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM KTISH AMMMMMMMMM KTIISH KTISH TISH
Im dreaming =[::::


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

80 mph + 6th gear = 3100 rpm


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

3100? So I guess it still has some pretty good pick up in 6th.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes even though it is overdrive 6th still pulls pretty good when you press the pedal.

But on up-slopes a down shift is nessecary to step on it, sometimes to forth.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I just did a MPG check yesterday! This is mixed freeway/city driving, 60.250 miles on the car!

28.5mpg!

Damn, I was happy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

I drive 15 miles to work, 15 miles back home, 30 miles total, 4 times a day.  That's what....30x4....I think that's 120 miles.....about half a tank of gas......I fill up my tank about once every 9 or 10 days, becuase I got myself thinking that 1/4 tank of gas means your out...and I don't want to have a new car on the side of the highway holding a sign that says, "Help, Out of Gas, Shoot Me!" I drove 1100 miles to Orlando earlier this month, and I stopped 5 times for gas..about a 250-300 mile range is about what you can expect on the highway....and that's doing about 80-90 all the way. The faster you go, the more gas you waste.......but city driving, that's depending on where you are, how you drive, and if your throttle happy like I am....boy I love to rev my QR25.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

I live in Michigan and do not have a lot of stop and go traffic. I typically shift around 3000 - 3500 RPM and cruise at about 2000 RPM. I get about 28 MPG travelling around town and work.


----------



## QR25SpecV (Aug 24, 2002)

I just bought mine and my first fillup left me with 23 MPG with mixed driving, but it seems to have gone down quicker the 2nd time....maybe my foot is getting heavier? he he...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

a lot depends on the climate. I live in south texas and when it gets hot here the milage drops and there is a significant performance loss due to the hot air. If I remember correctly the new Nissan engines have variable timing and the computer will adjust to your driving habits. If you have a heavy foot naturally the car will get lower milage. If you put one of those stupid wings on the car you will loose milage and top speed, those things are just for looks. Most of the time the manufacturers expect you to shift at 3K. Non of us do this much since the power band doesn't hit good till about 4K. Synthetic oils are a bad idea for the break in of the engine because the seals and most importantly the rings might not seat well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

I get about 18-21 mpg depending on what mood I am in..... I have 6600m on mine using 93 octane and Mobile 1, 5w-30 synthetic. I also shift out on an average 4 1/2k rpms though so that could be part of it. 

I do races and brackets on the weekends where i shift out 6k to 6 1/2k and the gas really goes then. Never actually tested it out but you can visibly watch the needle give to gravity!!!!!!

Even though, I couldn't care less about the mileage and I love the fact that there is now a "passenger" vehicle on the market that can kick tail with 5 passengers and the air kickin' going up a mountain in 6th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

btw, I live in the mountains so I'm sure that doesn't help my mileage. The heat and humidity are bad here also.


----------

